# Finder disparu



## lebarron (12 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous
Le finder à disparu restait que le dock (utilisable)
J'ai fait une réinstall
Ce problème a-t'il une explication et surtout un remède


----------



## JediMac (13 Octobre 2003)

Tu aurais dû posé la question avant la réinstall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Déjà les opérations de maintenance de base :
<ul type="square">[*]virer les préf du Finder. C'est le fichier "com.apple.finder.plist" qui se trouve dans ~/bibliothèque/Préférences (~ = ton dossier départ)[*]la commande fsck -y[*]Réparer les autorisations [/list]
3 régles de bases souvent préconnisées.


----------



## lebarron (13 Octobre 2003)

j'ai repare les autorisations mais sans succé


----------



## JediMac (13 Octobre 2003)

Je pige plus ! Tu dis que tu as fait une réinstall, du coup j'ai compris que ton problème avait été réglé comme ça. Mais non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
As-tu essayé les autres suggestions ?


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2003)

autre question : qu'est-ce que ça fait dans le forum iMac hein ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cela eut dut etre posé dans le forums Mac OSX, il y aurait peut-être eut plus de réponses.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] autre question : qu'est-ce que ça fait dans le forum iMac hein ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il me semble que notre ami possède un iMac 400!


----------



## lebarron (14 Octobre 2003)

Exact grand sage j'eusse dû poster dans MacOsx,mais comme je passe toujours mon temps sur le forum Imac....reflexe trop rapide et puis il ya Sidney sur ce forum qui le rend beaucoup plus  convivial.
J'ai réparé les autorisations avant de faire une réinstall.......


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Octobre 2003)

lebarron a dit:
			
		

> Exact grand sage j'eusse dû poster dans MacOsx,mais comme je passe toujours mon temps sur le forum Imac....reflexe trop rapide et puis il ya Sidney sur ce forum qui le rend beaucoup plus  convivial.
> J'ai réparé les autorisations avant de faire une réinstall.......


----------

